# Betty Stöve (pronunciation)



## Stoggler

Goeiedag!

I am curious how the Dutch tennis player Betty Stöve's surname is pronounced in Dutch, as Dutch doesn't (normally) have ö in its orthography?  Does this represent a sound that is now represented by (an) other letter(s) in modern Dutch orthography?

Bedankt


----------



## jazyk

You can listen here: Betty Stöve pronunciation: How to pronounce Betty Stöve in Dutch

I would say a more Dutchified spelling would be Steuve.


----------



## eno2

Steuve  yes.


----------



## Stoggler

Thanks to you both.

Was <ö> ever used in Dutch spelling in the past?


----------



## sound shift

Stoggler said:


> Did M<ö> used to be used in Dutch spelling often in the past?


I don't think so. My guess is that she is descended from a German with the surname Stöwe (or possibly that her forebears hailed from a region of the Netherlands, such as Limburg, in which German had had some influence on the spelling of names).


----------



## eno2

I think such a spelling of surname would not have been accepted lightly by Belgian population register officials.


----------



## sound shift

I'm sure I recall seeing "ö" in the surname of a person from Twente, but I forget the detail.


----------



## Red Arrow

Do Dutchmen make a difference between short ö and long ö? In Flanders this difference is often ignored. (except for "Röntgen")


----------



## eno2

Röntgen is 'runtgen' (like 'run') and not 'reuntgen'.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het Duits heeft een lange ö (zoals in het Franse woord 'peu') en een korte ö (zoals in het Franse woord 'bœuf'). Röntgen is met een korte ö.


----------

